# Full or clip head framing nailer???



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Whats better, a full head or clipped head framing nailer?


----------



## ottik1 (Jun 8, 2008)

depending on your applications, code in your area, etc... i use a porter cable fr350 full round head, figured, why buy a clipped head and have to deal with an inspector, when the full round will do the same job? some say the clipped shoot better toe nailing, but ive found, with the newer full power guns, it doesnt matter....invest your money wisely


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=39180&highlight=clipped+head+code

This topic has been covered many times, and unless you live in a specific area, an inspector will having nothing to say about your nail gun.


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Whats better, a full head or clipped head framing nailer?


In Michigan, the clipped head nailer is more commonly used. If you've ever done a side-by-side comparison of clipped/frh nail, you'll find the difference in nail head size marginal. Round head nails however sure look better when that's important.

Paslode makes a round head nail, I think exclusively now, as well as Senco - both paper taped, in the 30 to 34 degree angle.
I've never used a FRH nailer much, but the one complaint that gives me great pause is the flying plastic - I hear it's not much fun pickin those chunks out of your eye.

Regards, Bob


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

I like clip head nail guns because that's what I have had since day one and don't want to have to stock two types of nails but if I were starting out fresh I would buy a full round head I for see the day when code will require a full head (I know they do in some places already) Paslode does make an offset head full round head that will shoot from there cliped head nail guns good luck


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I think you will hear less about the "code" and clipped head nails as time goes on. The coating used on some nails now make them nearly impossible to pull anyway....


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> I like clip head nail guns because that's what I have had since day one and don't want to have to stock two types of nails but if I were starting out fresh I would buy a full round head I for see the day when code will require a full head (I know they do in some places already)


Same deal here. I am already wishing i would have done full round; though full head is not required yet here. I find the most irritating part of clipped heads is when you have to pull them and the little head just rip off so you end up having to bend the nail just so you can pull it out.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

john5mt said:


> Same deal here. I am already wishing i would have done full round; though full head is not required yet here. I find the most irritating part of clipped heads is when you have to pull them and the little head just rip off so you end up having to bend the nail just so you can pull it out.


Maybe I'll keep my nailer, I was going to trade somone for it and find a clipped head. The full round heads here are hard to find and expensive.


----------



## jes69 (Jun 8, 2008)

*call me if you can*



Michaeljp86 said:


> Whats better, a full head or clipped head framing nailer?


dude im a drywall finisher for over 20 yrs and im having trouble gettin a job here in wisconsin if you or anybody you know can help me out getting a decent job im giving you my phone # i can travel anywhere 5054421481 jesus palacios


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I think you should have what ever fires the nails that are most common in your area. Around this area, most all you see is full round head. My gun is a full round hitachi NR-90ac.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

jes69 said:


> dude im a drywall finisher for over 20 yrs and im having trouble gettin a job here in wisconsin if you or anybody you know can help me out getting a decent job im giving you my phone # i can travel anywhere 5054421481 jesus palacios


WTF :blink:



TempestV said:


> I think you should have what ever fires the nails that are most common in your area. Around this area, most all you see is full round head. My gun is a full round hitachi NR-90ac.


I can find any pretty easy but the full head selection isnt to good.


----------

